# Kenpo in Norfolk, VA



## Rick Wade (Oct 5, 2006)

OK guys (and gals) mental not don't tick off the queen of pain.

As some of you guys know I am in the Military that means once every three years I have to move.  Is there any AMERICAN Kenpo Clubs, Schools, or group of guys that get together and work out in Norfolk?  I don't care about size of the group I don't even care about affiliation.  I just want to keep moving.  If not I will be moving to Norfolk the end of January first part of February and am looking for a group guys to work out with.  

Anyone interested you can e-mail me at kenpo5@yahoo.com
Or call me at (808) 375-2241.  I am currently in Hawaii so please be considerate of the time difference.

I will finally be able to make more the seminars now that I am on the mainland.

Aloha and Mahalo for your help

Rick English


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2006)

Have you checked the school listing on MT and KN for the area where you would be going?

- Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes and made several phone calls also.  

Like here on Oahu there are three Kenpo groups AKKI, UKF and a group with no affiliation.  And you wouldn't know it unless you posted on KN or MT.  that is why I posted here in hopes that someone would call.  I even called the home office of each organization.  THe closest on is in Maryland about 2 1/2 hours away.  I will probably drive up there for the weekend each weekend.

ALoha and Mahalo 

Rick English


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Rick,

Will he does not train in EPAK, he does no many of the techniques and has black belts in Aikido, Shotakan and Kenpo/kempo LTC Bryron Divins (JAG) is/has transfered to Norfolk.  He is a great guys to workout with.  He has also trained in Japan.  I believe he will actually be offering martial arts classes right on the base.

www.divinsmartialarts.com


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks now we have a starting point.  

Aloha and Mahalo

Rick English


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 11, 2007)

Aloha all just an update on my journey.

Well I have now fully relocated into Virginia.

I started teaching a couple of guys off of my boat (submarine).

Well a couple of guys started watching and now they are students.  Kenpo is like crack once you get a taste it is hard to put down.  legal disclaimer I don't do crack.  anyway I am sad to leave Paradise however I will be going to alot of the Seminars on the west coast.

Aloha for now 

your brother 

Rick.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 12, 2007)

congrats and welcome.  Im in Va. Beach.


----------

